# My 130ltr Tank - *Updated Pics*



## skeletonw00t (16 Dec 2011)

Hi all,

My account was automatically deleted for some reason, so I lost my journal.

So i've grouped together some shots from when I started my tank up until now.

The specs are:
130ltr opti white
CO2 via inline diffuser - FE method
1500Ltr/hr e1500 cristal profi filter
2X T8 25watt lights - 7 hours/day
Recently just started dosing via the EI method - was dosing all in one ferts 10ml daily before.

I'm not happy with my tank at the moment. I do regular water changes & co2 is always greeny/yellow. But my plants are yellower than they were before and growth just isn't what it should be. I deduced this was down to insufficient ferts - hopefully the EI method will sort this so I will post some more pics in a few weeks to see how it's improved.

Here is the progression from July:

July





Just set the tank up - used glosso for the foreground - later to be changed to HC (then finally to HG)...

August





September





October




Tank was definitely at its best here!

November





Now:


















As you can see it looks quite dirty now - despite lots of cleaning etc. The hairgrass seems to have lots of dead shoots & it really isn't growing very fast at all. 

So like I said, I'll carry on with EI and see how that improves the tank. I want to get it back to lush greens & lots of dense growth. In particular I really want the HG carpet to improve and actually cover the substrate.

Let me know your thoughts!

Link to album: http://imageshack.us/g/823/augustm.jpg/


----------



## AndersH (16 Dec 2011)

*Re: My 130ltr Tank - Lots of Pics*

I really love the scape. It's a shame the health of the plants don't match your work there, because this could be a killer tank, and will ina  short time I'm sure. 
I've had similar problems as you. Light, co2 and flow should be spot on. I Thought fers were also fine, but changed the regime to follow the fluidsenseronline guide very strickt, and after only 1 week I'm convincing myself that I can see improvements.
Is it aquasoil you got?
Maybe try and cut the HG down and let it grow up again with new shoots?


----------



## skeletonw00t (19 Dec 2011)

*Re: My 130ltr Tank - Lots of Pics*

Well I've been dosing the EI method for almost a week now - too soon to say if its fixed my issues yet I guess.

Here are some photo's from today though - can see some good new growth coming through on the Staurogyn but still a bit manky.

Really got no idea what could be wrong as I have great CO2 - lots of bubbles all round the tank - plenty of flow & now ferts are being dosed heavily via EI.

full tank shot





Hairgrass growing...





staurogyne





see plenty of CO2- can see the bubbles!


----------



## Callum (19 Dec 2011)

*Re: My 130ltr Tank - Lots of Pics*

What substrate are you using? Also you could try upping your lighting a little (leave it on for say 9 hours) to keep up with the Co2 and ferts, but you'll have to be careful with the algae. Otherwise, looking good


----------



## Tom (19 Dec 2011)

*Re: My 130ltr Tank - Lots of Pics*

7 hours should be fine, this isn't an issue of not enough light. Having more light while you have algae will only accelerate the problem.


----------



## skeletonw00t (19 Dec 2011)

*Re: My 130ltr Tank - Lots of Pics*

Yeah I reckon turning the light on more will just make algae worse.

Hopefully now I am dosing EI it should fix the issue... Hopefully


----------



## Callum (19 Dec 2011)

*Re: My 130ltr Tank - Lots of Pics*



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> 7 hours should be fine, this isn't an issue of not enough light. Having more light while you have algae will only accelerate the problem.



Of course get rid of the algae first. What i meant to say was if you don't see any change after a long period of using EI then you can try upping the light by an hour and see what difference it makes.


----------



## Alastair (19 Dec 2011)

*Re: My 130ltr Tank - Lots of Pics*

I'd also give all the hair grass a very short hair cut, throw the bits affected with brown algae and it will also encourage much better growth mate. It's looking great


----------



## skeletonw00t (27 Dec 2011)

*Re: My 130ltr Tank - Lots of Pics*

Quick update here...

Plants seem to be greener again & hairgrass is growing nicely since starting the EI regime...


----------



## skeletonw00t (30 Dec 2011)

*My 130ltr Tank - Lots of Pics*

I think i have leaches in the tank??? They are small 1cm pink things and they crawl up the glass. How do i get rid of these?


----------



## Alastair (30 Dec 2011)

*Re: My 130ltr Tank - Lots of Pics*

Looking much better now mate. Bet your glad you didn't pull it down now hey lol. The leech thing, I had them. I squashed as many as I could and cut my feeding down to every two days and touch wood no sign of them since.


----------



## skeletonw00t (30 Dec 2011)

*Re: My 130ltr Tank - Lots of Pics*

Yeah it's looking a bit better. I've added my old Koralia 1500ltr pump to the tank (front left of the tank facing towards the centre) hopefully that will promote better growth of the hairgrass 7 staurogyne.

Will cut my feeding down & hopefully the leeches will go too!


----------



## Antipofish (30 Dec 2011)

*Re: My 130ltr Tank - Lots of Pics*

Looks great.  I only skimmed on this read but will be going back over and looking in more depth later today   Incidentally, how do you find the JBL filter ?  Is it really whisper quiet ?


----------



## skeletonw00t (30 Dec 2011)

*Re: My 130ltr Tank - Lots of Pics*

Yeah its quiet & i've never had a problem with it. Its nice and slim to so its easy to fit into my cabinet.


----------



## skeletonw00t (30 Dec 2011)

*Re: My 130ltr Tank - Lots of Pics*

Cleaned the rocks again today, will take a new photo tomorrow when the water clears. Might need some advice on the positioning of my Koralia - not sure if i have it right...


----------



## skeletonw00t (31 Dec 2011)

*Re: My 130ltr Tank - Lots of Pics*

Right,

Took some fairly decent pics (for me) today - and I think the quality of the plants is improving.

I have added the Koralia to the top right of the tank (pushing water in the same direction as the filter). I did try placing it in the back left corner - blowing towards the front of the tank, but i don't think this created as good a current.

Whats everyone else's thoughts about the direction to place the Koralia? By having both outputs am I creating the strongest, even flow across the bottom of my tank?



Here are some pics:





















Here is a pic of how the tank looked a few weeks ago, I can see improvement


----------



## Antipofish (31 Dec 2011)

*Re: My 130ltr Tank - Lots of Pics*



			
				skeletonw00t said:
			
		

> Yeah its quiet & i've never had a problem with it. Its nice and slim to so its easy to fit into my cabinet.



That is precisely why i like them.  Did you get the greenline version (supposedly 40% more power efficient) ?  I have a Tetratec EX1200 at the moment, not even used it.  Its too big to fit into the cabinet without taking the ruddy door off ! I have every faith in the filter, but I would prefer one thats a little less hassle.


----------



## skeletonw00t (31 Dec 2011)

*My 130ltr Tank - Lots of Pics*

No mate i got the normal one as its more litre per hour (1500 compared to 1300 i think?). Not sure how much of a different it makes though.


----------



## Alastair (31 Dec 2011)

*My 130ltr Tank - Lots of Pics*

I can see a big difference now mate. Greens are certainly much nicer and the powerhead looks spot on mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian Holdich (31 Dec 2011)

*Re: My 130ltr Tank - Lots of Pics*

looks loads better, the plants look a lot happier!


----------



## rebus (31 Dec 2011)

*Re: My 130ltr Tank - Lots of Pics*

That's starting to come together nicely, can defiantly see an improvement in the recent photos.


----------



## greenink (1 Jan 2012)

*My 130ltr Tank - Lots of Pics*

Yup looking good. This is one of my favourite tanks on here - real shame about the journal. From the pictures your stauro might benefit from a good trim to just 4 leaves above the substrate and replanting the cuttings, and might be worth trying some easy carbo dosing to nuke the algae for good. 

I'd also want to replace the intakes - is so easy to make them from acrylic and would look much better


----------



## skeletonw00t (1 Jan 2012)

*Re: My 130ltr Tank - Lots of Pics*

Thanks Mike,

How do you make the intakes out of acrylic? Do they provide as good flow?


----------



## skeletonw00t (2 Jan 2012)

*Re: My 130ltr Tank - Lots of Pics*

Update today:

I cut down the Staurogyne as suggested - hopefully the new growth will be  better.

I also cleaned my inline BOYU diffuser in bleach for about an hour - the bubbles are now a lot smaller so hopefully that will help to improve growth!

Still having trouble with debris collecting on the hairgrass - not really sure how to stop/maintain this as I now have around 3000ltr/hr flow in the tank...

Nice angled shot:






Front shot:





Staurogyne cut down:





More cut down:





Hairgrass does seem to be improving:





Apologies for the OTT pearling - it's just due to a water change done prior to taking the shots.


----------



## skeletonw00t (2 Jan 2012)

*Re: My 130ltr Tank - Lots of Pics*

Also added a little video to show the flow - please view in HD 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RteZ0fzs ... plpp_video


----------



## Callum (2 Jan 2012)

*Re: My 130ltr Tank - Lots of Pics*

Eminem - talking 2 myself? Haha, nice video, you got some good flow in there.


----------



## Ian Holdich (2 Jan 2012)

*Re: My 130ltr Tank - Lots of Pics*

you look to have a lot of detritus in that hairgrass, do you vac that area, if not i'd be inclined to vac it on water change day.


----------



## Antipofish (2 Jan 2012)

*Re: My 130ltr Tank - Lots of Pics*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> you look to have a lot of detritus in that hairgrass, do you vac that area, if not i'd be inclined to vac it on water change day.



Ian is that detritus or is it a different substrate to whats in the foreground ?


----------



## Ian Holdich (2 Jan 2012)

*Re: My 130ltr Tank - Lots of Pics*

it is a different substrate, but hairgrass is renowned at collecting rubbish.


----------



## Antipofish (2 Jan 2012)

*Re: My 130ltr Tank - Lots of Pics*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> it is a different substrate, but hairgrass is renowned at collecting rubbish.


LOL, now he tells me....     I just couldn't see the detritus, but that doesn't mean its not there, and I have picked up another tip for when I finally get mine going.  So when you vac a tank that has say florabase as a substrate are you essentially just syphoning off from the top ?  Its not like the old days of plunging the water vac deep into the gravel and sucking up seven tons of sh..... is it ?

(I hope this is still relevant enough to this thread, but if not, just flick me a PM if you prefer Ian   )


----------



## skeletonw00t (2 Jan 2012)

*Re: My 130ltr Tank - Lots of Pics*

I do try and vac - but all i use at the moment is just a hose - not a special vacuum so i dont think it picks up all of the detritus. I've ordered a proper vacuum end so i will try with that once it arrives


----------



## greenink (3 Jan 2012)

*Re: My 130ltr Tank - Lots of Pics*



			
				skeletonw00t said:
			
		

> Thanks Mike,
> 
> How do you make the intakes out of acrylic? Do they provide as good flow?



yup intakes and returns. just order it from here http://www.clearplasticsupplies.co.uk/a ... _clear.htm to the same width as your current one and bend with a pipe bending spring and a paint stripping gun. you can make a few different ones so you have (a) spares and (b) different angles to test flow patterns. if you narrow the end of the return you get faster flow too.

Here's the link to my DIY explanation http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=16606


----------



## sussex_cichlids (3 Jan 2012)

*Re: My 130ltr Tank - Lots of Pics*

Like this display Looks nice could sit and watch it for hours


----------



## skeletonw00t (4 Jan 2012)

*My 130ltr Tank - Lots of Pics*

Nice Mike. Looks a bit to complicated for me though lol.

I saw what you wrote about that faulty check valve though & i'm pretty sure that same thing happened to me ages ago when i used a cheap check valve of ebay. I then switched to one i got with a Redsea co2 kit & the bubbles started to come through!


----------



## skeletonw00t (6 Jan 2012)

*Re: My 130ltr Tank - Lots of Pics*

Quick update!

Think things are starting to pick up, getting some better growth & extra flow seems to be helping.

Sorry for the blurry pics I couldnt be bothered to stop the flow!


----------



## sussex_cichlids (6 Jan 2012)

*Re: My 130ltr Tank - Lots of Pics*

Your Drop checker looks slightly yellow


----------



## skeletonw00t (6 Jan 2012)

*My 130ltr Tank - Lots of Pics*

Thats the idea, want to minimise algae as much as possible. Fish seem ok currently too!


----------



## Alastair (6 Jan 2012)

*My 130ltr Tank - Lots of Pics*

Looking great now mate. And here you were about to rip it all out had it not been from some excellent advice of a member on here hey ;0) lol. 

My drop checker is almost yellow in the evenings too. It's only of its like that early on I'd be worried ha ha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skeletonw00t (6 Jan 2012)

*Re: My 130ltr Tank - Lots of Pics*

it is like that 24/7 lol :/ i dont use a solenoid 

ps. yes thanks for all the advice everyone  really did make a huge difference!


----------



## Alastair (6 Jan 2012)

*My 130ltr Tank - Lots of Pics*

You run the c02 24/7? Do you aerate   The water at night then mate? Shouldn't be yellow all the time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skeletonw00t (6 Jan 2012)

*My 130ltr Tank - Lots of Pics*

No i dont aerate :/ is that bad?


----------



## Alastair (6 Jan 2012)

*My 130ltr Tank - Lots of Pics*

Yeah a bit as yellow is a sign your bordering on too much co2. I'm surprised your fish breath at night lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skeletonw00t (9 Jan 2012)

*My 130ltr Tank - Lots of Pics*

I dont think my drop checker is accurate - its always yellow but i still get algae & not strong plant growth. I am dosing ei too so cant really aee whats going on wrong


----------



## Alastair (9 Jan 2012)

*My 130ltr Tank - Lots of Pics*

What are you using in your drop checker mate 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## skeletonw00t (9 Jan 2012)

*Re: My 130ltr Tank - Lots of Pics*

Just the ready made stuff from Aqua Essentials - don't need to add anything to it.


----------



## skeletonw00t (9 Jan 2012)

*My 130ltr Tank - Lots of Pics*

Getting seriosly annoyed with this hobby now. I just arent getting plant growth. My co2 is on like 5 bps 24/7 using the boyu inline diffuser - bubbles are all over my tank & so much so that the filter picks them up and spits them out every so often. Ferts by ei so nutriants shouldnt be an issue...
Yet i am not getting good growth :/ algae still grows... Its ridiculous.


----------



## Alastair (9 Jan 2012)

*My 130ltr Tank - Lots of Pics*

How long do you have your lights on for mate? I'd leave the co2 off at night too. Will save you gas in the long run as its not needed at night. 

Algae wise if it's the stuff on your hair grass, did you trim it like I mentioned mate 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skeletonw00t (9 Jan 2012)

*My 130ltr Tank - Lots of Pics*

7 hours mate - but i can just tell i'm getting very little growth at all. Im pretty sure its due to lack of co2 . I remember when i first installed my boyu inline i was getting strong growth - maybe the bubbles im getting these days are too large? Ive ordered an up atomizer inline but not sure if my wave co2 reg will run it


----------



## skeletonw00t (11 Jan 2012)

*My 130ltr Tank - Lots of Pics*

Right ive switched my inline diffuser around so that co2 is going into my filter & will hopefully get 100% disolved in there! Should be no reason why co2 wouldnt be excellent now!

Hopefully it wont make my filter leak/explode/break though!

I'll keep you updated!


----------



## skeletonw00t (12 Jan 2012)

*Re: My 130ltr Tank - Lots of Pics*

Mmm no pearling today - drop checker is yellow though.

This would indicate that it wasn't true pearling before & that it was just the co2 mist collecting on plant leaves!!


----------



## skeletonw00t (15 Jan 2012)

*Re: My 130ltr Tank - Lots of Pics*

Hi all,

Updated pics here!

I think since I turned my Diffuser to go straight into the Filter it has made a difference already - plants seem greener & I finally seem to be getting growth in my hairgrass & Staurogyne. 

Filter needs a clean out I think but I'll wait until my Purigen arrives so I can pop that in at the same time.

Much prefer the CO2 with no bubbles in the tank anyhow! 

I am in need of some more fish though I think - Just cardinals is boring (I've added 4 baby guppies in this weekend that were not wanted in my parents fish tank). I wouldn't mind a larger species but I don't want them to eat whats left of my cherry shrimp (I'm pretty sure most of them have died due to overdosing flourish excel).

Anyway - some pics:


----------



## AndersH (16 Jan 2012)

So you've had the co2 to go in the filter for 5 days now?

I'll try that with my atomizer aswell. Hopefully the filter can cope. 
Have you turned the co2 up or down as a consequence of no microbubbles all over the tank? 

I thought one could get by with higher amounts of co2 in the tank without stressing the fish but as a benefit to the plants?? This might explain better growth in your tank? I don't know the physics of "reactors" in that way.


----------



## skeletonw00t (16 Jan 2012)

I've turned the bubbles down slightly & im confident i have "cracked" it now in terms of co2. The difference in such a short time period is stsggering. The whole tank is greener & i can see noticable growth already.


----------



## skeletonw00t (18 Jan 2012)

Annoyed! I got 6 rummy nose tetra last night & as soon as i put them in the tank they all started floating round upside down. Now this morning they are all dead! Could my co2 be too high? My cardinals are ok though :/ are rummynose sensitive to co2?


----------



## hinch (18 Jan 2012)

not especially no.

did you drip them properly to ph balance vs shop water etc or did you just chuck them in. I know it sounds like a silly question but you'd be amazed how many people just buy and tip


----------



## skeletonw00t (18 Jan 2012)

I put them in the bag for about an hour in the tank. Then opened a little hole n let them swim out! Within 5 mins they were all floating around or stuck to the filter inlet :/


----------



## hinch (18 Jan 2012)

that only temperature balances the water in the bag vs water in tank chances are the ph in the bag water was different to the ph in your tank water and the shock of a massive change killed them then.

http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/aquarium/acclimate.php its a good starter guide. personally I drip them using some air tubing and a flow valve after a couple of hours fish go into a quarantine tank for a week before being added to the tank.


----------



## skeletonw00t (18 Jan 2012)

Mmm maybe i should of done the drip method. I feel irresponsible & stupid now :/

Will i be able to take them back to pets at home?


----------



## hinch (18 Jan 2012)

no idea tbh if they've got a clue they'll ask for a sample of your water and ask how you introduced them to your tank if you answer slowly dripped them and your water isn't completely full of ammonia etc then you may get them swapped (or you could lie and say they died in the bag on the way home)

rummies can be sensitiveish to water conditions (more so than other tetras) but they're still pretty tollerant have you tested your water to see just what its stats are?


----------



## JohnC (18 Jan 2012)

I found Rummies to be very fragile.


----------



## Ady34 (18 Jan 2012)

Hi there,
sorry to hear of you losses. I love rummys and keep them myself.
Rummys are sensitive fish especially to nitrate, they need impeccable water quality. Often they are used as an 'indicator fish' to warn of declining water quality as the red in there noses fades when conditions are unsuitable.
Your existing fish may have slowly become adjusted to a possible water quality issue/or high levels of c02. I noticed you added them "last night", perhaps at the peak or getting towards the peak of your c02 levels? I tend to air on the side of caution when introducing new fish and add them when the c02 is off, or if this is not possible then i simply leave it off until ive introduced the fish so they can slowly acclimatise as the c02 is added. 
I hope you get to the bottom of this as rummys will suit your scape beautifully.
Hope this helps,
Ady.


----------



## Ady34 (18 Jan 2012)

i see now also that you only temperature acclimated them, if the shop water is wildly different in chemistry to yours then as said this could also have been the reason.


----------



## skeletonw00t (18 Jan 2012)

Ok.
I'm going to take them back later - reckon i'll have any problems?
I think p@h let you return dead ones?


----------



## sussex_cichlids (18 Jan 2012)

Sorry to here of you loss skeletonw00t

I can still see in your pictures your DC is yellow  and are they guppies in one of the pics there both breathing from the top of the tank looks like a sign that you dosing far to much CO2 to consider keeping fish in there i would lower the co2 by a buble or two till DC is clearly showing green and not yellow soon as you can


----------



## skeletonw00t (18 Jan 2012)

I cant be dosing too much co2 though as i was getting algae even though i had lots of ferts


----------



## hinch (18 Jan 2012)

could have been poor flow/circulation rather than not enough co2


----------



## skeletonw00t (18 Jan 2012)

I have 20x turnover :/


----------



## hinch (18 Jan 2012)

sure but if you're not moving deadspots that wont help both the powerhead and the output are pointing straight across your tank at a guess that'll leave deadspots along the base back wall and the base front wall and front right corner too


----------



## skeletonw00t (18 Jan 2012)

Mmm true. its just my current fish are all fine - only those new ones. Maybe i disnt acclimatise them properly


----------



## hinch (18 Jan 2012)

for the fish yes the flow comment was more related to the too much co2 comment earlier and you responding but i had algae it could be with better flow management you can turn the co2 down which won't effect the fish as much.

as for introducing the replacement fish if you get some test the water you get from the shop and the water of your tank before you start to drip them so you know just how far out the water levels are. if they're quite similar you'll not need to drip for too long if they're miles different (ph will probably be the noticable one here) then you'll have to drip them for quite a while


----------



## skeletonw00t (18 Jan 2012)

Took them back and got a refund


----------



## skeletonw00t (22 Jan 2012)

Got my Purigen today - 200ml of te stuff! Should hopefully keep the water crystal clear!

Does anyone have problems with detritus building up on leaves? I don't get it - i have like 30x flow now - using a koralia too and i still get a build up of dirt around the tank. I'm thinking of buying a few more oto's But my current ones don't really seem that active these days - but then again they must be eating something as they haven't died yet!


----------



## Alastair (23 Jan 2012)

Ottos tend to be more active if there's more of then mate. Was just reading back a bit about your rummies. When you next introduce fish try to do it a few hours before co2 comes on or they'll die as they haven't been allowed to adjust to the increasing co2 in the water. I tend to leave lights and co2 off on days I introduce new fauna. 
Co2 may be a little high if it's always yellow too., mines yellow ish as my co2 goes off.

Ps your not the only one with detrius on leaves its bloody frustrating too. I get it often despite feeding very little, vaccing etc.


----------



## skeletonw00t (31 Jan 2012)

Will post some photos this week. Not much has changed though. Growth is still slow & i am struggling to keep up with all the dirt accumulating at the bottom of the tank.

I have around 40x turnover now - 2x 1500 koralias & my filter outlet. Co2 is being injected directly into the filter as well. Think im going to tear it all down and start again.

Might try and turn co2 to like 10 bps first to see if that helps. Pretty much all my cherry shrimp have dissapeared too - not sure why :/

Probably going to start again with just a moss based tank - riccia or something easy!


----------



## darren636 (4 Feb 2012)

obviously your flow is not the problem.


----------



## skeletonw00t (4 Feb 2012)

I truly am at a loss as to why this tank isn't working out.

I'm basically overdosing on co2 & ferts & have 30x flow... Yet growth is still next to nothing.

I am thinking maybe my 2x T8 tubes aren't enough - but i get algae so it has to be! Ceg also says its more about co2 and ferts than light...


----------



## darren636 (4 Feb 2012)

algae grows at any light level.  try knocking back the flow , say to 5-10 x and see what happens


----------



## skeletonw00t (4 Feb 2012)

Mmm maybe my light isnt enough for the co2 and ferts im dosing :/


----------



## darren636 (4 Feb 2012)

indeed. Do you have reflectors?


----------



## skeletonw00t (4 Feb 2012)

Yeah its an Arcadia Luminare


----------



## greenink (5 Feb 2012)

Over feeding fish?
Water changes not picking up crud from substrate, so poor water quality at substrate level? Do you vacuum? I think this is what finally sorted my tank out - now have almost nothing coming up off the substrate when I water change, even putting the hose right next to it...
Overstocking fish?
Drop checker inaccurate due to mist in tank - so not enough co2?

I've learnt all of these the hard way...! Is so frustrating when it's not working. Mine now is!


----------



## skeletonw00t (5 Feb 2012)

Ok so...

Overfeeding - cant be this as i am doing just a pinch every two days.
Fish levels are fine - just 25 tetra and 2 guppys n 2 ottos - in a 130 litre tank.
I am vacuming yes but what i think i may be doing wrong is disturbing the substrate level too much and this is causing dirt to settle on leaves - and thus stunting growth maybe?
My DC is yellowish but i inject co2 straight into my filter so the DC cant really be innacurate due to mist.

I really am getting so frustrated with this tank lol.

Just cant understand why i'm getting such poor growth.

Really think it might be a light issue - ie. my lighting just isn't enough to stimulate fast growth? 

I have 2x 25 watt t8 tubes. If i switched to 2x 24watt T5's would that be a big difference?


----------



## Alastair (5 Feb 2012)

I think you'll see a difference with the t5s definitely mate. You have massive flow though, and I'd have thought ( personally) that far too much flow would affect uptake wouldn't it? Im probably totally wrong.  But is it not like filling a funnel with water, too quick and it overflows, just enough and it's all taken in? 
What's with the misting anyway? Why does it cause incorrect drop checker readings? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skeletonw00t (5 Feb 2012)

Because the co2 mist goes up into the DC and means its innacurate (im sure someone else can give a more accurate explanation).

I have just looked in my tank and think i may have identified a problem - too much vacuuming and disturbing. All my plants had a layer of dirt on their leaves - from when i clean the rocks etc. i guess this is the problem when running a tank for 9+ months. 

I rubbed it off all the leaves so now there should be nothing to act as a boundry between the leaves and the water column.


----------



## greenink (7 Feb 2012)

Yes think that may be an issue. Disturbing the substrate also released ammonia which is bad. I just sort of 'hoover' very slowly over the surface without disturbing it, which picks up a lot of crud. Although having done that for a while now there's very little left each time. Think was disturbing substrate too much before. Hope that's your issue too! There's always something else. My tank is now going mental though.


----------



## skeletonw00t (13 Feb 2012)

Ok so im now convinced that the reason i am getting slow growth is because of my low light.

I remember before when i got a bit faster growth it would of been when the tubes were newer. My co2 is good - DC is always yellow. I am dosing EI too so nutrients arent an issue. Flow is now at about 20x too. 

My only limiting factor is light. I guess 50watts of T8 is low for a 130 litre tank.

Do you think i should try replacing my tubes first? Or should i just upgrade to a T5 unit.

I was thinking of going for one of the T5 arcadia units - 2x 24 watt bulbs. Will this be an improvement to my 2x 25watt t8 tubes or will i not notice much difference?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (25 Feb 2012)

If you do but a new light then i always think if you are buying a light unit it might as well have more light than you want now as long as it can be turned down.  4 (2x2) x 24w with two plugs would give flexibility. 
Have you changed your flow pattern now?


----------



## darren636 (25 Feb 2012)

iqutics  and  all  pond  solutions  have  t5  units  at  good  prices.


----------



## skeletonw00t (25 Feb 2012)

Decided to leave the lighting alone & focus on the other aspects (flow etc).

I have changed to a spraybar now & this is how the flow looks right across the back of the tank:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9mXxxNY ... ature=plcp


----------



## darren636 (25 Feb 2012)

i would drop the spray bar below the surface. And angle the outlet up at the surface.


----------



## skeletonw00t (25 Feb 2012)

The spraybar is below the sevice - i just emptied some water to show the flow lol


----------



## skeletonw00t (27 Feb 2012)

Struggling with Diatoms... not really sure how to go about removing as i am pretty sure I've tried everything your meant to do...


----------



## darren636 (27 Feb 2012)

i continually get Diatoms.


----------



## tim (27 Feb 2012)

are you using florabase as substrate ? i had a really dodgy bag that just crumbled my diatoms vanished when i changed my substrate to soil capped with cat litter tried everything else flow ferts co2 extra light nothing worked so ripped tank down no probs since


----------



## skeletonw00t (27 Feb 2012)

Using ada aqua spil mate


----------



## skeletonw00t (4 Mar 2012)

Ok, so... updated pics - post 4-day blackout.

The tanks looking nice & clean again now. Just need my growth to pick up!


























Some of the hairgrass is a little yellow after the blackout - that should hopefully clear up after a week.

Am also dosing some Flourish Excel for the time being - just to make sure the Diatoms don't come back!


----------



## greenink (5 Mar 2012)

Do you have a quick and easy way of getting the aqua soil out of the sand? mine just mingles at will!


----------



## skeletonw00t (5 Mar 2012)

Yeah just suck the AS up when vacuming! Best way


----------



## darren636 (5 Mar 2012)

suck it up!  that really is money down the tube...


----------



## skeletonw00t (5 Mar 2012)

It's only a fee grains here & there. I haven't needed to top up my soil since ive started...


----------



## darren636 (5 Mar 2012)

i am just amazed by the price of 3 litres of the stuff.... Epic mickey take.


----------



## skeletonw00t (1 Jun 2012)

Been a while since i updated:

Doing much better now since i stopped fiddling with co2:


----------



## skeletonw00t (1 Jun 2012)

Been a while since i updated:

Doing much better now since i stopped fiddling with co2:


----------



## jbirley (2 Jun 2012)

Really nice mate, good job!


----------



## Piece-of-fish (2 Jun 2012)

You should be proud of it. Looking great.


----------



## Ady34 (2 Jun 2012)

Moss is looking Mark Evans 'esque'   
Im pleased youve stuck with this as its a great layout.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Dexie (2 Jun 2012)

Looks fantastic


----------



## skeletonw00t (3 Jun 2012)

Thanks 

It's made a big difference since i stopped messing with CO2 & fert doses etc. keeping everything at a stable/constant level.

Still wanting the HC to grow more - sp theres hopefully no substrate visible.


----------

